# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  njega vs rad s polovicom radnog vremena vs produljenje porodiljnog

## Bojana_

Malo sam zbunjena pa ako mi netko moze pomoci ili me usmjeriti na pravu temu bila bi zahvalna.
Zanima me koja je razlika izmedju navedenih kategorija i u kojim situacijama je potrebno vjestacenje a u kojim suglasnost poslodavca.
Takodjer koji je iznos place odnosno naknade koju osoba prima prilikom koristenja navedenog.
Moze li se kombinirati puna njega i rad s polovicom radnog vremena i ako da kako,
(dijete je alergicar),
hvala svima na odgovorima

----------


## sirius

Za oboje ides na vjestacenje komisije.
Oba roditelja moraju biti zaposlena u punom radnim vremenu.
Sto se finacija tice rad u skracenim radnim vremenu je povoljniji jer tada dobijas punu placu ( pola firma pola hzzo)
Nije mi jasno kako bi ti kombinirala ta prava
 Za svaku promjenu se mora podnositi zahtjev.

----------


## Bojana_

nespretno sam se izrazila, koliko sam shvatila moze se puna njega pretvoriti u njegu na pola radnog vremena? a mozda sam i pogresno shvatila, zato i pitam  :Smile:  hvala na odgovoru  :Smile:  
zahtjev se moze podnijeti vec pri kraju rodiljnog? pa ukoliko se odobri onda se roditeljski moze naknadno iskoristiti? 
lijecnicku dokumentaciju cini preporuka pedijatra i specijalista? je li potrebna jos neka dodatna dokumentacija?

----------


## jelena.O

Ti si imala odobrenu njegu vec?
Za prvo odobravanje prve  njege ili srv se dosta cekq na komisiju
Poslije se moze povezati

----------


## Bojana_

ne radi se o meni vec o frendici koja se ne sluzi internetom, nije imala odobrenu njegu do sad tako da bi krenula od nule s procedurom, posto je samohrana majka ponudila sam se da joj pomognem a i sama ne znam detalje ni proceduru pa bi vam bila zahvalna na pomoci  :Smile: 
takodjer me zanima kako izgleda ta komisija i rade li se djetetu neke invazivnije pretrage tijekom vjestacenja ili samo pregled i nalazi

----------


## jelena.O

Do komisije zna proci vrijeme
Ponekad vjestace papire ponekad djete po kojem kljucu ne znam
Nabaviti od specijalieta papir s dijagnozom i preporukom za njegu ili srv ovisno sto zeli
Skopirati i druge nalaze djeteta
Preporuku pedijatra i uputnicu za komisiju

Kopija rodnog lista djeteta
Potvrdu original da je zaposlena na puno radno vrijeme
Kopiju osobne i racuna iz banke
Sad posto je samohrana vjetovatno ima neki papir u svezi toga
Napisati sama zqhtjev doma kako je teklo od rodenja do sad sto joj prestavlja problem...zasto misli da bi trebala to dobiti
Kad to sve skupi hitno u hzzo prema mjestu stanovanja i predati sve skupa uz jos jedan formular zahtjev u pravnoj sluzbi
Imas vise o tome na pravnim savjetima

----------


## sirius

> ne radi se o meni vec o frendici koja se ne sluzi internetom, nije imala odobrenu njegu do sad tako da bi krenula od nule s procedurom, posto je samohrana majka ponudila sam se da joj pomognem a i sama ne znam detalje ni proceduru pa bi vam bila zahvalna na pomoci 
> takodjer me zanima kako izgleda ta komisija i rade li se djetetu neke invazivnije pretrage tijekom vjestacenja ili samo pregled i nalazi


Najbolje da pita direktni u pravnu sluzbu hzzo-a.
Komisija ne radi nikakve pretrage, samo odlucuje na osnovu dijagnoze/nalaza koji su doneseni.

----------


## jelena.O

Vazan je i podatak koliko je djete etaro, sto planira dok ne dobi odobrenje?
Jel iskoristila go od prosle i ove godine?
Opismeni je pa nek sama trazucka odgovore bit ce joj lakse

----------


## Bojana_

Hvala Jelena, koliko god nevjerojatno zvucalo nema komp ni mob koji ima pristup internetu niti se zna sluziti istim,
dijete ima 8 mjeseci, nije koristila go.
proucavam temu s pravnim savjetima ali mi bas nije jasno koja je razlika izmedju samo njege i svr (oboje su njege?) 
koliko su rigorozni s odobrenjem makar rada na pola radnog vremena?

----------


## nicky_111

Po novom zakonu može se uz suglasnost poslodavca uzeti roditeljski dopust sa radom na pola radnog vremena u duplom trajanju. I to nevezano za zdrastveno stanje djeteta. Također za to nije potrebno ići na komisiju niti se donosi ikakva dokumentacija, dovoljno je na hzzo donijeti zahtjev za radom na pola rv, potvrdu poslodavca da je suglasan sa radom na pola r.v. i to je to.

Npr roditeljski traje 6 mjeseci za puno radno vrijeme, no može se uzeti na 12 mjeseci uz pola r.v., naknada u tom slučaju je 2328 i nešto lipa.

----------


## jelena.O

Naravno da moze ako joj je ostalo jos roditeljskog

----------


## jelena.O

Procedura je ista i za njegu i za srv
Nek pokrene cim prije postup ak

----------


## Bojana_

hvala na odogovrima, ona bi iskoristila roditeljski do kraja a onda bi presla na njegu ako dobije rjesenje, kad najranije moze podnijeti zahtjev? mislila sam da je na vrijeme a po ovom mi se cini da mozda nece ni stici  :Sad:  da li se onda dokumentacija dostavlja naknadno ?

----------


## jelena.O

ćim hitnije nek preda zahtjev, jer se to zna čekati i do 9 mjeseci i duže

nek priloži kaj ima sad 

znači papire od specijalista bar na jednom bi trebala biti preporuka za njegu ili srv

naknadne papire samo ako je nešto novo dobila od predaje do komisije,ali ponekad se vještaće papire, a nekad dijete. koji će slučaj imati nitko ne zna

----------


## jelena.O

> Hvala Jelena, koliko god nevjerojatno zvucalo nema komp ni mob koji ima pristup internetu niti se zna sluziti istim,
> dijete ima 8 mjeseci, nije koristila go.
> proucavam temu s pravnim savjetima ali mi bas nije jasno koja je razlika izmedju samo njege i svr (oboje su njege?) 
> koliko su rigorozni s odobrenjem makar rada na pola radnog vremena?


isto je vještaćenje i za jedno i drugo, nažalost za oboje traje dugo

----------


## Bojana_

> ćim hitnije nek preda zahtjev, jer se to zna čekati i do 9 mjeseci i duže
> 
> nek priloži kaj ima sad 
> 
> znači papire od specijalista bar na jednom bi trebala biti preporuka za njegu ili srv
> 
> naknadne papire samo ako je nešto novo dobila od predaje do komisije,ali ponekad se vještaće papire, a nekad dijete. koji će slučaj imati nitko ne zna


znaci da bi trebalo vec kad dijete ima 3 mjeseca predati zahtjev? :O i onda ako npr  odobre prije prestanka roditeljskog a se prekida roditeljski i odlazi na njegu? 
ako trazi rad s pola radnog vremena zbog njege moze li zatraziti da rjesenje bude od djetetove prve godine ili kako? 
da li se "potpuna" njega ukoliko bude odobrena moze zamijeniti za rad na pola radnog vremena? da bude s bebacem do prve godine skroz a onda na pola rv ?

----------


## jelena.O

Mozete pitati kak su brzi mozda se i nesto promhenilo 
Ali cim prije preda prije ce dobiti

----------

